# Apple Cider Vinegar



## toyabrooke (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Everyone!

I have read on a few recent topics that some people put Apple Cider Vinegar in their rabbit's water to make their pee smell a bit less trong. Poe's pee isn't _that_ bad, but I am willing to try different things and see how they go and if it does make any difference then that is great! But if not, also not a big deal. I live in an apartment so I thought this might help his room smell a bit less... animally. Along with regular cleaning of his cage  

I was just wondering - How much do you put in? Will it taste bad to him? I worry that he won't drink as much water if I put some funny smelling thing in and that will be really bad! He gets his water from a little food dispenser bowl so it has a long tube above it that is filled with water and as he drinks it a little bit more goes in until it is empty. He keeps it very clean (mostly because mummy makes sure the hay goes far away from it). 

Any advice would be great! 

Oh and just an update - we managed to get one lot of stitches out last night but there are still 2 more to go and will hopefully get them tonight! He is already seeming so much happier and he growling and charging almost no times a day and just gave me a light nip this morning when he was moved from chewing my boyfriends study notes  So we are seeing great improvements since he got neutered 9 days ago 

T


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Mar 1, 2012)

toyabrooke wrote:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I have read on a few recent topics that some people put Apple Cider Vinegar in their rabbit's water to make their pee smell a bit less trong. Poe's pee isn't _that_ bad, but I am willing to try different things and see how they go and if it does make any difference then that is great! But if not, also not a big deal. I live in an apartment so I thought this might help his room smell a bit less... animally. Along with regular cleaning of his cage
> 
> ...


apple cider vinegar changes the ph in the water to acidic,,i have exotics in my facility-(rabbits and pigeons)--the pigeons immune system benefit from this idea--however with a herbivore(rabbit)-i believe it would be a mistake due to the fact they are rear gut fermenters and would jepordize the gi-flora--do-not distress your rabbits the results could be devastating,,--sincerely james waller


----------



## toyabrooke (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh really! Wow I have read lots on the internet that say it is really good for them :? 

Thanks for the advice! 

T


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 1, 2012)

*james waller wrote: *


> toyabrooke wrote:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone!
> ...



Mr. Waller, I have to respectfully disagree. It's been a proven fact that any digestive system benefits from apple cider vinegar. Yes PH is the key. If you know what you are doing, it helps all animals. Makes no difference, including humans. No adverse affect reported anywhere, in animals or people. 

So I will leave this conversation at, what works for you, great. What works for me, great too. 

All others, really read the studies. It does benefit bunnies with their urine odor and PH. I have had no ill affects here using it. Just excellent results. 

K


----------



## toyabrooke (Mar 1, 2012)

That's what I had read! I saw it is very good for them regardless of pee odor.

I don't give him anywhere near a gallon of water though (is that about.. 1.5Litres?), so how many drops should I give if it says 1 tablespoon per gallon? 

Thanks for all the advice 

T


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 1, 2012)

Start out with a couple of drops and then work your way up. I would exceed 15 drops per 12 oz of water. Definitely worth a try. Just remember, introduce slowly. 

Like everything bunny, slow and steady is the way. 

Let me know how it goes.

K


----------



## toyabrooke (Mar 1, 2012)

Okay I shall try some tonight! I will just start off with a little bit and slowly increase it each time I change his water (which is usually every few days because it slowly comes down the tube at the top as more get drunk). 

I will keep you updated  

T


----------



## mrbunny (Mar 1, 2012)

Did not know about the decrease in urine smell with apple cider vinegar originally until I read it on the forums here. I simply used it for overall digestive health. 

I "guess-estimate" the amount. About 1-2 drops (eyedropper drops) of vinegar per bowl of water. Our bowls are ceramic plant potters, which I found today after measuring, contains about 3-3.5 cups of water (depending on how full we want to fill it up to). 

All my buns have been drinking water like so since day one without any effects.


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 1, 2012)

Cookie gets it too! And his urine smell is much better! And you are right K, it is good for animals and humans alike! My hubby and I have a small shot of ACV every morning before breakfast... We swear by it!


----------



## toyabrooke (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone, it certainly sounds like from what I have read on the internet and the forums that it is a good added extra for them in general. 

I hope Poe doesn't mind the taste. I will have to keep an eye on how much he is drinking/make sure he is still drinking. We don't have an eye dropper but I filled up a 'pinch' measurement with one of my measuring cups but not all the way to the top just in case. 

T


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 1, 2012)

Take it slow. I found out that as we increased the ACV drops to 15 drops, Dobby backed off really drinking. So we cut back to 13 drops. So my advise is just observe as you add more gradually. Dobby is very happy with 13 drops of ACV and it still works for him. 

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 1, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------

